# This is sick! Snowboard Vs Twin Tips



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before but if it has it deserves another go!

Game of: In Your Face: Ft: Jossi Wells on Vimeo

33972205


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Skiers make the park look dumb. 

Its like rollerbladers in a skatepark.

Fanny pack ftw.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

This is true but I don't consider a Twin Tipper a skier.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I still thought it was very entertaining and the skier could do the tricks, BS 12 wow !!!!
Good sound track in the background, the whole thing kept me giggl'in...


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

belay my last


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If I gotta watch skiing, a game of In Your Face with Torstein is the way to do it.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

slyder said:


> I still thought it was very entertaining and the skier could do the tricks, BS 12 wow !!!!
> Good sound track in the background, the whole thing kept me giggl'in...


I think the method and the 50-50 were the hardest for the skier.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

slyder said:


> I still thought it was very entertaining and the skier could do the tricks, BS 12 wow !!!!
> Good sound track in the background, the whole thing kept me giggl'in...


French friers can outspin snowboarders. They have a better base for generating rotation. Double Misty 1440's went down at WX15 for example and they can chuck 630 outs on rails. I'll never be a french frier but I can appreciate anyone who sends it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I walked up to some random pro skier and said, "hey, I know you , you were a "pro" rollerblader!!!" Then I said, " I am so much better than you".


----------



## iShotiiKillz (Mar 20, 2012)

That was ffflippin awesome ! I have to admit skiers look dope when they pull off the jump, and pull off nasty X's with some rotation and tilt.


----------

